# Problems with lift and dropping of implement



## BillyDavis (5 mo ago)

8n tractor Box blade won’t lower or drop. Added a little fluid. But still doesn’t work


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Billy, welcome to the forum.

Does the lift lower while sitting idle? If the lift doesn't drift down while sitting overnight, it appears to me that it is mechanically stuck. I would jack the box blade up to try to release whatever is sticking.


----------



## BillyDavis (5 mo ago)

It did not leak down. I went ahead and drained everything out. Mighty dirty. Removed inspection plate and looked around and the box blade is on the ground. Any suggestions on cleanup would be appreciated. I seen there might be a way to test the valve manually. Is this true?? Thanks everybody for all that has helped.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Unhook BB.

You can lift arms up through there range of motion by hand

Also......With tractor OFF...engage pto and put a cresent wrench on shaft.
Put 3 point lift in up position./
Turn wrench or just flop it back and forth....3 point arms will rise.

How to raise iomplement when tractor won't start ,is out of gas ,stuck ,whatever.
Handy trick
Also ma good way to test hydraulics on a tractor that don't run and your considering buying.

Back to your issue...
What type of oil are you useing in the trans.?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Good tip on turning the pto over to test the lift arms.
I never thought of that.
I will add, take the transmission out of gear.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Yepp

I did forget that.

pto runs off the pump.....

Found a video on this once..Its a handy trick to know in a pinch.


----------



## BillyDavis (5 mo ago)

I’m


thedukes said:


> Unhook BB.
> 
> You can lift arms up through there range of motion by hand
> 
> ...


AW 68 hydraulic oil


----------

